

Ask HN: Recommend a grid-based CSS framework that plays well with Bootstrap - darxius

I'm trying to find a framework which I can drop on top of bootstrap and add functionality to have elements which span more than one row (like you'd be able to do with a table). As far as I know, I can't do this with bootstrap directly (I can only make elements spanning multiple columns).
======
ricardobeat
That's doable with bootstrap using nested rows/columns. There is no CSS
framework I know of that implements it any other way, but it might be doable
using display: table/table-cell/table-row/etc.

------
Benferhat
Try something like this, off the top of my head:
<http://pastebin.com/srYteiXQ>

------
chirag04
Check if this can help. <http://suprb.com/apps/nested/>

------
rodriguezcommaj
Use a table within Bootstrap or start nesting the grid to achieve that result.

~~~
darxius
Wouldn't using a table for display purposes be an HTML anti-pattern? Also, I'm
going to be generating content dynamically, so having classes would make
things much easier.

